# L'Inter cambierà nome ?



## Gas (17 Luglio 2017)

Se ne è già iniziato a parlare in un'altro post ma può valer la pena scorporare l'argomento in una discussione dedicata.
Sembrerebbe che il Suning stia portando avanti un progetto di re-branding del marchio Inter. Ho un amico che lavora nel mondo della pubblicità ed anni fa mi disse che quando si vuole cambiare un logo e/o un nome si inizia creando il nuovo marketing con un nuovo design ed un piccolo riferimento al vecchio logo, man mano che la gente si abituerà al nuovo nome/logo/design pian piano il vecchio verrà dismesso.

E' esattamente quel che sta accadendo ai nostri cuginastri.

Fateci caso, in ogni loro evento, cartellone, pubblicità, non c'è più scritto Inter da nessuna parte. Scrivono Suning con il logo dell'Inter (Che potrebbe rimanere).

Secondo me il nome Inter è destinato a sparire. Poveretti, mi dispiace per loro, non se ne accorgeranno neppure.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Luglio 2017)

Che brutta roba


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia che orrore. Strano che nessuno abbia fatto notare sta cosa, dalle foto che hai messo la cosa è palese. Non c'è più scritto inter da nessuna parte


----------



## Activia01 (17 Luglio 2017)

Spero di no
Mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## Crox93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Ma sbaglio o giá l'altra squadra di Suning ha il nome dei SuPeR CinnEzzi!1!?
Comunque io fossi loro salterei subito in sede con le armi da fuoco al primo minimo segnale.
Ci sono cose, come il.nome o la storia, che non vanno toccate


----------



## pipporo (17 Luglio 2017)

#suningiscoming


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se ne è già iniziato a parlare in un'altro post ma può valer la pena scorporare l'argomento in una discussione dedicata.
> Sembrerebbe che il Suning stia portando avanti un progetto di re-branding del marchio Inter. Ho un amico che lavora nel mondo della pubblicità ed anni fa mi disse che quando si vuole cambiare un logo e/o un nome si inizia creando il nuovo marketing con un nuovo design ed un piccolo riferimento al vecchio logo, man mano che la gente si abituerà al nuovo nome/logo/design pian piano il vecchio verrà dismesso.
> 
> E' esattamente quel che sta accadendo ai nostri cuginastri.
> ...


concordo con te anche perche ho visto che loro dicono sempre: SUNING compra X giocatore mai Inter. " Il colpo Suning"...cosa che non succede al Milan o alla Juve


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2017)

Il nome l'ha già cambiato: si chiama Inda 

Parlando seriamente fossi interista comicerei a preoccuparmi, perché le similitudini con altre situazioni (ad es. Vodafone-Omnitel) cominciano ad essere inquietanti.

Tuttavia penso che per fortuna degli interisti il marchio Inter è troppo potente e troppo storico per poter essere cambiato.

Però fossi in loro, vista l'aggressività delle scritte Suning, qualche pensiero me lo farei. Nemmeno Berlusca all'apice del successo aveva osato eliminare il marchio Milan sostituendolo con una delle sue aziende. Ed anche la Fiat non si è mai sognata di cambiare il nome delle Juve anche se anche loro con l'ultimo restyling del logo l'hanno fatta fuori dal vaso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Luglio 2017)

Per me hanno già cambiato nome, ormai sono diventati l'Inda. Poi Suninda, infine ci sarà l'ultimo stato evolutivo: Suning. Parlando seriamente sarebbe vergognoso se cambiasse nome, spero per loro che non succeda.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Luglio 2017)

Che squallore...


----------



## Mika (17 Luglio 2017)

Spero di no. L'Internazionale Milano deve rimanere tale, per quanto nostri cugini e avversari l'Internazionale Milano è come il Milan, Juventus, Torino, Genoa su tutte la storia del calcio italiano, una delle più antiche realtà calcistiche italiane da più di cento anni. 

Non accetterei da milanista il cambio del uso nome, figurarsi se lo accetterebbe un interista.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Luglio 2017)

Non credo, la presenza di Suning dappertutto è solo per pubblicità, l'unico motivo per cui hanno comprato l'Inter, la gente a furia di vedere Suning continuamente...


----------



## Gas (17 Luglio 2017)

Il problema è che non se ne accorgeranno quasi neppure, funziona così, sono dinamiche studiate.
Mantengono il logo ma iniziano a scrivere Suning. Poi come ha osservato qualcuno iniziano con "Suning ha comprato..." (Nessuno )
e così via, negli anni il nome Inter pian piano sparirà senza che nessuno se ne accorga.
Ed ogni tanto qui o lì lo scriveranno ancora, ma il concetto fulcro è che nella testa di tutti ci sarà l'associazione squadra = Suning.
Ed un giorno nella classifica al 5° posto vedremo scritto "Suning".


----------



## Gas (17 Luglio 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Non credo, la presenza di Suning dappertutto è solo per pubblicità, l'unico motivo per cui hanno comprato l'Inter, la gente a furia di vedere Suning continuamente...



Se fosse solo pubblicità non ci sarebbe problema a scrivere anche "Inter".


----------



## Love (17 Luglio 2017)

mamma mia spero di no..


----------



## Andre96 (17 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se fosse solo pubblicità non ci sarebbe problema a scrivere anche "Inter".



Mah, ad esempio durante la conferenza di Sabatini, tutti sanno che siamo in ambito Inter, ma allo stesso tempo dietro vedono solo Suning, senza essere distratti da altro (infatti c'è solo "Suning", in teoria di solito non stanno anche altre cose oltre al nome della squadra?).
Comunque per ora pur sembrando prove in quella direzione, sono speculazioni, vedremo. Anche se mi dispiacerebbe, godo, così imparano a fare i gradassi, anche ora che noi abbiamo speso 200M sperando che falliamo.


----------



## Gas (17 Luglio 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Mah, ad esempio durante la conferenza di Sabatini, tutti sanno che siamo in ambito Inter, ma allo stesso tempo dietro vedono solo Suning, senza essere distratti da altro (infatti c'è solo "Suning", in teoria di solito non stanno anche altre cose oltre al nome della squadra?).
> Comunque per ora pur sembrando prove in quella direzione, sono speculazioni, vedremo. Anche se mi dispiacerebbe, godo, così imparano a fare i gradassi, anche ora che noi abbiamo speso 200M sperando che falliamo.



Certo, è la mia idea perchè quel che stanno facendo è da manuale del "Rebranding".
"tutti sanno che siamo in ambito Inter", esatto, il rebranding si basa proprio su questo concetto, sai che si parla di quella squadra ed io inizio a metterti in testa un nuovo nome.

Per la cronaca, anch'io spero di no, sarebbe tristissimo.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Luglio 2017)

Mi indignerei non poco, non deve succedere.


Ai cugini auguro tutto il male sportivo possibile ma questo è troppo.


----------



## VonVittel (17 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se ne è già iniziato a parlare in un'altro post ma può valer la pena scorporare l'argomento in una discussione dedicata.
> Sembrerebbe che il Suning stia portando avanti un progetto di re-branding del marchio Inter. Ho un amico che lavora nel mondo della pubblicità ed anni fa mi disse che quando si vuole cambiare un logo e/o un nome si inizia creando il nuovo marketing con un nuovo design ed un piccolo riferimento al vecchio logo, man mano che la gente si abituerà al nuovo nome/logo/design pian piano il vecchio verrà dismesso.
> 
> E' esattamente quel che sta accadendo ai nostri cuginastri.
> ...



Ma secondo me finiscono per diventare come il RB Lipsia (non Red Bull per questione di regolamento), con lo stadio che si chiama Red Bull Arena, con lo sponsor Red Bull e il logo rossoblu con i tori.
Temo per loro che possa andare a finire così. Il nome Inter rimarrà sicuramente, ma rischia di essere soverchiato dal resto.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Certo, è la mia idea perchè quel che stanno facendo è da manuale del "Rebranding".
> "tutti sanno che siamo in ambito Inter", esatto, il rebranding si basa proprio su questo concetto, sai che si parla di quella squadra ed io inizio a metterti in testa un nuovo nome.
> 
> Per la cronaca, anch'io spero di no, sarebbe tristissimo.



A me dispiacerebbe, ma come ho detto, sono talmente teste di cavolo i loro tifosi che sperano, anzi molti sono sicuri, che falliremo solo perchè al momento abbiamo comprato tantissimi giocatori, che se cambiano nome godo. E io sono pure buono, nemmeno chiedo il fallimento come fanno loro. Ovvio che come storia mi dispiace ma si diano una calmata se vogliono avere rispetto.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me finiscono per diventare come il RB Lipsia (non Red Bull per questione di regolamento), con lo stadio che si chiama Red Bull Arena, con lo sponsor Red Bull e il logo rossoblu con i tori.
> Temo per loro che possa andare a finire così. Il nome Inter rimarrà sicuramente, ma rischia di essere soverchiato dal resto.



Potrebbe succedere come alla loro squadra cinese e chiamarsi Inter Suning o Suning Internazionale.


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2017)

Per quanto detesti l'Inter spero non accada. È una cosa talmente vomitevole che non augurerei a nessuna tifoseria.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Luglio 2017)

Da questo è palese la differenza con la Nostra dirigenza. 
Fassone e Mirabelli ( italiani e preparati) si occupano Dell Italia e della parte sportiva.
Yonghong e David della Cina con i loro manager. 

Per fortuna che il buon dio tifa Ac Milan


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (17 Luglio 2017)

Mi auguro non accada.
E non capisco come gli interisti non parlino


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se ne è già iniziato a parlare in un'altro post ma può valer la pena scorporare l'argomento in una discussione dedicata.
> Sembrerebbe che il Suning stia portando avanti un progetto di re-branding del marchio Inter. Ho un amico che lavora nel mondo della pubblicità ed anni fa mi disse che quando si vuole cambiare un logo e/o un nome si inizia creando il nuovo marketing con un nuovo design ed un piccolo riferimento al vecchio logo, man mano che la gente si abituerà al nuovo nome/logo/design pian piano il vecchio verrà dismesso.
> 
> E' esattamente quel che sta accadendo ai nostri cuginastri.
> ...



Mi sento strano. Per i primi cinque secondi dopo aver letto il post ho provato goduria. Ma, quasi immediatamente, è sopraggiunto il fastidio all'idea di vedere la storia di un club importante venire buttata così nel cesso.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Luglio 2017)

forse in federazione possono impedire la cosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] _secondi anche nelle rinascite_ cit.


----------



## VonVittel (17 Luglio 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe succedere come alla loro squadra cinese e chiamarsi Inter Suning o Suning Internazionale.



Non so se si può fare in Italia. In Germania la Red Bulla ha aggirato la regola usando due parole che iniziano per R e per B. 
Se questa regola vale pure in Italia si inventeranno qualcosa, se non vale allora si, prepariamoci a vedere l'Inter Suning ben presto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] _secondi anche nelle rinascite_ cit.



Son stato facile profeta...


----------



## Aron (17 Luglio 2017)

Penso che non avverrà mai. Gli interisti si rivolterebbero.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che non avverrà mai. *I suningisti* si rivolterebbero.



Fixed


----------



## Igniorante (17 Luglio 2017)

Ahahah poveri cugini sfigati, sono destinati a scomparire...il bello è, appunto, che il nome verrà rimpiazzato pian piano in modo che il passaggio sia graduale e nessuno ci faccia più di tanto caso...tipo Invasione degli Ultracorpi


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Da questo è palese la differenza con la Nostra dirigenza.
> Fassone e Mirabelli ( italiani e preparati) si occupano Dell Italia e della parte sportiva.
> Yonghong e David della Cina con i loro manager.
> 
> Per fortuna che il buon dio tifa Ac Milan


E pensare che lo scorso anno molto di noi invidiavano sti sfigati

Per fortuna non ero fra questi


----------



## Igniorante (17 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che non avverrà mai. Gli interisti si rivolterebbero.



Mah, non lo so, contrariamente a noi (cosa ben visibile non appena Berlusconi ha cominciato a non investire e a smantellare) son sempre stati molto asserviti alla loro società.
Basta vedere quanto sta accadendo anche adesso, sì sono arrabbiati per il non mercato però allo stesso tempo credono che noi falliremo e godono a sentire Sabatini che dice "il Milan non è il nostro riferimento".
Insomma, se i cinesi gli promettono i botti e li intortano a dovere, son quasi sicuro che si farebbero anche cambiare nome.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se ne è già iniziato a parlare in un'altro post ma può valer la pena scorporare l'argomento in una discussione dedicata.
> Sembrerebbe che il Suning stia portando avanti un progetto di re-branding del marchio Inter. Ho un amico che lavora nel mondo della pubblicità ed anni fa mi disse che quando si vuole cambiare un logo e/o un nome si inizia creando il nuovo marketing con un nuovo design ed un piccolo riferimento al vecchio logo, man mano che la gente si abituerà al nuovo nome/logo/design pian piano il vecchio verrà dismesso.
> 
> E' esattamente quel che sta accadendo ai nostri cuginastri.
> ...



Ho letto lo stesso commento su cm.com, non è che sei quell'utente?  Comunque al di la degli sfottò sarebbe una cosa davvero triste e vergognosa!!! Da rivolta popolare


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

Una cosa di una tristezza incredibile..

Diciamo che il nome ufficialmente non cambierà MAI; però è palese che si è presa l'inter solo a fini pubblicitari..ci sta se investono pesante..poi è chiaro che in Cina si fanno pubblicità alla grande così..mettendo il loro nome ovunque..

Però parliamoci chiaro, vai dai campioni top player conciato in questo modo?

PS: avete sentito le parole di Spalletti? Il solito "diplomatico" sbruffone che ha già iniziato a versare benzina sul fuoco...

L'inda è una polveriera bella carica...


----------



## galianivatene (17 Luglio 2017)

Magari, per la stessa logica di rebranding, l'obiettivo finale non e' cambiare il nome in Suning, ma in Potenza, per quante volte ho sentito associare le due parole.

Poi porteranno la sede in Basilicata.


----------



## Tell93 (17 Luglio 2017)

"Mi aspetto nomi altisonanti per l'Inter" 
"Fabio dai facci un nome"
"Messi."
"Il Milan invece Fabio?"
"Il Milan rivoluzionerà il mercato con delle idee, non credo abbiamo tanta disponibilità economica sul mercato"

Ogni volta che ripenso a queste parole godo come un maiale.


----------



## krull (17 Luglio 2017)

E' una questione che personalmente avevo sollevato qualche giorno fa e che onestamente mi aveva disturbato parecchio. Trovo preoccupante che i media non ne fanno parola minimamente come se fosse tutto normale. Probabilmente sono troppo occupati a trovare qualcosa contro il Milan. Sarebbe interessante sapere anche cosa ne pensano i cuginastri che per quanto odio e schifo sono comunque la storia del calcio italiano e una cosa simile non può essere una cosa positiva


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Luglio 2017)

Se lo cambiano pero devono chiamarla " La potenza suning"   .


----------



## neoxes (17 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per quanto detesti l'Inter spero non accada. È una cosa talmente vomitevole che non augurerei a nessuna tifoseria.



Idem, sarebbe un'insulto a tutto il calcio italiano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me finiscono per diventare come il RB Lipsia (non Red Bull per questione di regolamento), con lo stadio che si chiama Red Bull Arena, con lo sponsor Red Bull e il logo rossoblu con i tori.
> Temo per loro che possa andare a finire così. Il nome Inter rimarrà sicuramente, ma rischia di essere soverchiato dal resto.



Questa è la direzione che credo pure io stiano prendendo..
Anche se cavolo il Lipsia è il nulla..l'Internazionale Milano è una società che ha una storia secolare..


----------



## Cociss63 (17 Luglio 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Non credo, la presenza di Suning dappertutto è solo per pubblicità, l'unico motivo per cui hanno comprato l'Inter, la gente a furia di vedere Suning continuamente...



Sono pienamente d'accordo.L'obiettivo dei cinesi dell'Inter, e dare una visibilità al marchio Suning.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Luglio 2017)

non credo cambieranno nome, la cosa sarebbe vista molto male, altro che pubblicità..


----------



## __king george__ (17 Luglio 2017)

c'è poco da ridere....anche noi siamo cinesi quindi un giorno potrebbe anche capitare a noi....che ne so magari tra 3 anni entra Robin Li e vuole sostituire il nome con Baidu.....

ovviamente sto enfatizzando ma credo che se succedesse a loro creerebbe un precedente pericolosissimo....


----------



## Solo (17 Luglio 2017)

Sarebbe una cosa vomitevole. 

Spero che i tifosi mettano a ferro e fuoco la sede e impediscano questa porcata. Oltretutto sarebbe un precedente pericolosissimo, se venisse accettato qualcun altro in futuro potrebbe avere la stessa idea con altri club.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Luglio 2017)

Maledetti cinesi.. che non si azzardino a fare una cosa del genere...


----------



## siioca (17 Luglio 2017)

È uno schifo.


----------



## Tahva (17 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se ne è già iniziato a parlare in un'altro post ma può valer la pena scorporare l'argomento in una discussione dedicata.
> Sembrerebbe che il Suning stia portando avanti un progetto di re-branding del marchio Inter. Ho un amico che lavora nel mondo della pubblicità ed anni fa mi disse che quando si vuole cambiare un logo e/o un nome si inizia creando il nuovo marketing con un nuovo design ed un piccolo riferimento al vecchio logo, man mano che la gente si abituerà al nuovo nome/logo/design pian piano il vecchio verrà dismesso.
> 
> E' esattamente quel che sta accadendo ai nostri cuginastri.
> ...


Da queste immagini sembra veramente palese, spero di cuore per i cugini che non accada, anche se per me sono gli eterni rivali la loro storia ultrasecolare va rispettata.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2017)

Sto morendo.


----------



## krull (17 Luglio 2017)

Fosse per me andrei con le ruspe alla Pinetina per radere tutto al suolo e farli finire sotto terra insieme ai vermi loro pari....peró poi chi ci farebbe ridere?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

Riporto su questo post perché io ero convinto che l'inter stesse già in Cino invece a quanto pare quello foto sono del ritiro qui in Italia.

Questo è gravissimo..una roba veramente imbarazzante..che non si può vedere..


----------



## James Watson (18 Luglio 2017)

MA no dai, non scherziamo..


----------



## raffaele1968 (18 Luglio 2017)

James Watson ha scritto:


> MA no dai, non scherziamo..



non è uno scherzo è ovvio che la finalità di suning è creare una squadra simbolo del marchio per cui si chiamerà suning inter o qualcosa del genere. diversa la posizione della proprietà milanista a cui interessa solo una sana rivalutazione finanziaria per guadagnarci.


----------



## James Watson (19 Luglio 2017)

raffaele1968 ha scritto:


> non è uno scherzo è ovvio che la finalità di suning è creare una squadra simbolo del marchio per cui si chiamerà suning inter o qualcosa del genere. diversa la posizione della proprietà milanista a cui interessa solo una sana rivalutazione finanziaria per guadagnarci.



Sì questo l'ho capito, ma non è accettabile, sportivamente parlando. Odio l'Inter, ma questo no, nemmeno a loro.


----------



## Aron (19 Luglio 2017)

Avete letto le ultime dichiarazioni di Suning sull'Inter? "L'Inter l'abbiamo acquisita nell'ottica di un investimento estero produttivo. Investendo sull’Inter si acquisiscono competenze sul calcio straniero, apportando migliorie nel calcio cinese e introducendo tecniche avanzate relative alla formazione e la gestione. Basandosi sull’Inter, Suning si pone lo scopo di migliorare l’influenza del suo marchio a livello internazionale, spinto da un'espansione commerciale all’estero”.


Per me sono dichiarazioni molto preoccupanti se fossi un tifoso interista.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avete letto le ultime dichiarazioni di Suning sull'Inter? "L'Inter l'abbiamo acquisita nell'ottica di un investimento estero produttivo. Investendo sull’Inter si acquisiscono competenze sul calcio straniero, apportando migliorie nel calcio cinese e introducendo tecniche avanzate relative alla formazione e la gestione. Basandosi sull’Inter, Suning si pone lo scopo di migliorare l’influenza del suo marchio a livello internazionale, spinto da un'espansione commerciale all’estero”.
> 
> 
> Per me sono dichiarazioni molto preoccupanti se fossi un tifoso interista.



Per me è preoccupante il fatto che non si fossero intuite fin da subito le intenzioni di Suning; cioè, dai, era ovvio che fosse un investimento "commerciale". 

Il nostro Li, invece, ha fatto un investimento finanziario, anche se il progetto Milan China (con le incidenze della scuola pubblica e, in parte, del governo) mi fa pensare che la visione sul Milan sia molto più ampia e più indirizzata verso l'intenzione di "sdoganare il calcio in Cina". Già il fatto che si stia investendo pesantemente, è una bella cartina tornasole che dovrebbe far capire la solidità del progetto che gravita attorno al Milan. D'altronde, nessuno può essere così sconsiderato, se non ha un bel "paracadute" con cui lanciarsi.


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se ne è già iniziato a parlare in un'altro post ma può valer la pena scorporare l'argomento in una discussione dedicata.
> Sembrerebbe che il Suning stia portando avanti un progetto di re-branding del marchio Inter. Ho un amico che lavora nel mondo della pubblicità ed anni fa mi disse che quando si vuole cambiare un logo e/o un nome si inizia creando il nuovo marketing con un nuovo design ed un piccolo riferimento al vecchio logo, man mano che la gente si abituerà al nuovo nome/logo/design pian piano il vecchio verrà dismesso.
> 
> E' esattamente quel che sta accadendo ai nostri cuginastri.
> ...



Che la Cina abbia messo un freno all'uscita di capitali verso l'estero e che abbia imposto uno stop anche e soprattutto all'investimento di capitali cinesi nel mondo del calcio è cosa nota. Ma ora i media nazionali si stanno interrogando anche sulla qualità degli investimenti fatti finora e come riportato dal South China Morning Post, nell’ambito del reportage della tv di stato cinese CCTV sono stati sollevati dubbi anche sull'acquisizione dell'Inter da parte di Suning.

DUBBI SULLA VALUTAZIONE - Il reportage evidenzia in particolari forti dubbi sull'opportunità che Suning ha colto ormai due anni fa, di effettuare una spesa per un club come l'Inter che, economicamente, negli ultimi cinque anni ha collezionato debiti per quasi 300 milioni di euro.

IPOTESI RICICLAGGIO - La televisione di stato cinese ha poi interpellato l'esperto Yin Zhongli, membro dell'Accademia Cinese delle Scienze Sociali, che ha avanzato anche un dubbio ben più serio: "Ci sono molte compagnie che hanno già grossi debiti interni, per cui spendono abbondantemente con prestiti bancari all'estero. Penso che molte di queste operazioni oltreconfine abbiano poche opportunità di generare flussi di cassa, quindi non posso escludere l'ipotesi di riciclaggio". Starà ora all'Inter, presente in Cina in tournèe, ribattere alle accuse.


----------



## mrsmit (19 Luglio 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Che la Cina abbia messo un freno all'uscita di capitali verso l'estero e che abbia imposto uno stop anche e soprattutto all'investimento di capitali cinesi nel mondo del calcio è cosa nota. Ma ora i media nazionali si stanno interrogando anche sulla qualità degli investimenti fatti finora e come riportato dal South China Morning Post, nell’ambito del reportage della tv di stato cinese CCTV sono stati sollevati dubbi anche sull'acquisizione dell'Inter da parte di Suning.
> 
> DUBBI SULLA VALUTAZIONE - Il reportage evidenzia in particolari forti dubbi sull'opportunità che Suning ha colto ormai due anni fa, di effettuare una spesa per un club come l'Inter che, economicamente, negli ultimi cinque anni ha collezionato debiti per quasi 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> IPOTESI RICICLAGGIO - La televisione di stato cinese ha poi interpellato l'esperto Yin Zhongli, membro dell'Accademia Cinese delle Scienze Sociali, che ha avanzato anche un dubbio ben più serio: "Ci sono molte compagnie che hanno già grossi debiti interni, per cui spendono abbondantemente con prestiti bancari all'estero. Penso che molte di queste operazioni oltreconfine abbiano poche opportunità di generare flussi di cassa, quindi non posso escludere l'ipotesi di riciclaggio". Starà ora all'Inter, presente in Cina in tournèe, ribattere alle accuse.



dalla catena di elettrodomestici alle lavanderie il passo è breve.........
Vuoi vedere che falliranno loro e non noi come sostengono?


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> dalla catena di elettrodomestici alle lavanderie il passo è breve.........
> Vuoi vedere che falliranno loro e non noi come sostengono?



io non ho mai creduto nei proclami solo nei fatti , e per me i fatti sono questi : loro parlano di Messi , Di Maria ecc e prendono Vecino , la squadra di Suning in Cina e ...uno schiffo...la CCTV e la tv del governo cinese...e il piu importante di tutti : dobiamo avere fiducia noi in Berlusconi che ha venduto la squadra a qualcono capace?o devono loro avere fiducia in Thonir che gli interesava L Inter?per me e semplice..poi basta guardare le dichiarazioni di Spalleti....


----------



## Gas (19 Luglio 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io non ho mai creduto nei proclami solo nei fatti , e per me i fatti sono questi : loro parlano di Messi , Di Maria ecc e prendono Vecino , la squadra di Suning in Cina e ...uno schiffo...la CCTV e la tv del governo cinese...e il piu importante di tutti : dobiamo avere fiducia noi in Berlusconi che ha venduto la squadra a qualcono capace?o devono loro avere fiducia in Thonir che gli interesava L Inter?per me e semplice..poi basta guardare le dichiarazioni di Spalleti....



Però nei fatti ci sarebbe anche da mettere che Suning ha comprato i diritti della Premier per la Cina per 660 milioni di euro, della Liga per 270 milioni e quelli della Bundesliga per 220 miloni... qualche soldino ce l'anno.


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Però nei fatti ci sarebbe anche da mettere che Suning ha comprato i diritti della Premier per la Cina per 660 milioni di euro, della Liga per 270 milioni e quelli della Bundesliga per 220 miloni... qualche soldino ce l'anno.


anche Berlusconi comprava diritti tivu ... vabbe vedremo...io resto fermo sulla mia opinione che loro vogliono farsi publicitta..e anche gratis perche 300 mil per L INTER sono nulla per quanta publicitta si son fatti


----------



## mrsmit (19 Luglio 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io non ho mai creduto nei proclami solo nei fatti , e per me i fatti sono questi : loro parlano di Messi , Di Maria ecc e prendono Vecino , la squadra di Suning in Cina e ...uno schiffo...la CCTV e la tv del governo cinese...e il piu importante di tutti : dobiamo avere fiducia noi in Berlusconi che ha venduto la squadra a qualcono capace?o devono loro avere fiducia in Thonir che gli interesava L Inter?per me e semplice..poi basta guardare le dichiarazioni di Spalleti....



A me sinceramente ha puzzato l'ingaggio di sabatini, questo è famoso per comprare semi sconosciuti e poi rivenderli a peso d'oro e questo fa capire la loro dimensione.


----------



## Gas (19 Luglio 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> anche Berlusconi comprava diritti tivu ...



Difatti Berlusconi era sfondato di soldi.



JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io resto fermo sulla mia opinione che loro vogliono farsi publicitta..e anche gratis perche 300 mil per L INTER sono nulla per quanta publicitta si son fatti



Siamo della stessa idea, anche secondo me loro vogliono usare l' Inda per pubblicizzarsi, difatti ho aperto questo topic sul cambio nome per evidenziare come si stanno muovendo.


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Difatti Berlusconi era sfondato di soldi.
> 
> 
> 
> Siamo della stessa idea, anche secondo me loro vogliono usare l' Inda per pubblicizzarsi, difatti ho aperto questo topic sul cambio nome per evidenziare come si stanno muovendo.


chi sapeva chi era Suning prima dell Inter?si son fatti una publicitta in Europa che li costava 2-3 miliardi di euro , cosi hanno comprato l`inter (solo il 67%) e con 300 mil che non so se ci sono neanche quelli perche 180 mil di euro Suning gli ha prestati al Inter con interessi di 7.7%,e come se Yong Li con una sua societa prestasse soldi al Milan...e ripeto tutti gli giornali scrivono di loro..il loro nome e dapertutto e tanta gente quando parla di aquisti top player per la publicitta dimentica che la publicitta anche negativa e sempre publicitta.


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente ha puzzato l'ingaggio di sabatini, questo è famoso per comprare semi sconosciuti e poi rivenderli a peso d'oro e questo fa capire la loro dimensione.



sicuramente Sabatini e un top Ds per squadre come Udinese Roma ecc e quindi concordo con te.a me sembra Galliani(vabbe Sabatini capisce di calcio)..le cene..i discorsi...niente chiarezza...


----------



## Milanforever63 (19 Luglio 2017)

Ma come cambiano di nuovo ? Non sono l'Inda ora ?


----------



## mrsmit (19 Luglio 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> sicuramente Sabatini e un top Ds per squadre come Udinese Roma ecc e quindi concordo con te.a me sembra Galliani(vabbe Sabatini capisce di calcio)..le cene..i discorsi...niente chiarezza...



Poi un'altra cosa che trovo ridicola sinceramente è il fatto che abbiano acquistato la maggioranza del 67% e non liquidano tohir, anzi lo lasciano pure presidente, i nostri altri 2 giorni e cambiano anche l'erba di milanello.


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Poi un'altra cosa che trovo ridicola sinceramente è il fatto che abbiano acquistato la maggioranza del 67% e non liquidano tohir, anzi lo lasciano pure presidente, i nostri altri 2 giorni e cambiano anche l'erba di milanello.



ma cosi si fa se vuoi ripartire.se vuoi diventare grande,non puoi dire che tu sei "onesto" pero il presidente e il famoso Thonir(mama mia) e la dirigenza sempre li...Yong Li e chi sara dietro (la mia opinione e che ce qualcono grosso) si vede che hanno avuto un progetto serio...basta pensare che han butatto via anche il fotografo da Milanelo...dai si vede...chi parla ******* "fallirano" ecc ecc sono solo parole...per me Inter e un progetto sicuramente di usare il marchio Inter per la visibilita di Suning ...il progetto Milan invece e un progetto tipo Real Madrid di tanti anni fa..spendere tanto per guadagnare tanto..atenzione non devi vincere per guadagnare..devi avere visibilita media e tanti top player.


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se ne è già iniziato a parlare in un'altro post ma può valer la pena scorporare l'argomento in una discussione dedicata.
> Sembrerebbe che il Suning stia portando avanti un progetto di re-branding del marchio Inter. Ho un amico che lavora nel mondo della pubblicità ed anni fa mi disse che quando si vuole cambiare un logo e/o un nome si inizia creando il nuovo marketing con un nuovo design ed un piccolo riferimento al vecchio logo, man mano che la gente si abituerà al nuovo nome/logo/design pian piano il vecchio verrà dismesso.
> 
> E' esattamente quel che sta accadendo ai nostri cuginastri.
> ...



Al di la degli sfottò, spero che una cosa del genere non accada. C'è però da considerare che il calcio è ormai un business come un altro, e il brand Inter ha indubbiamente perso appeal negli ultimi anni (del resto non giocano la Champions da 6 stagioni e dopo la vittoria del 2010 non sono comunque mai andati oltre i quarti di finale), superato in valore da molti club medio-piccoli della Premier League, che in mercati come quelli asiatici o USA è molto più popolare della Serie A.

Noi per fortuna, nonostante gli ultimi anni di vacche magre, viviamo ancora di rendita dei successi del passato, abbiamo un valore del brand Milan molto più elevato, così come maggiore è la base di tifosi fuori dall'Italia. Tuttavia non saremmo esenti da un rischio simile qualora si creasse un precedente con una squadra dalla grande tradizione come l'Inter.


----------



## Carlo (21 Luglio 2017)

L'Inter il nome lo ha già ufficialmente cambiato. Per lo meno all'estero, non so se verrà esteso anche in Italia.
E non è Suning, ma è Inter Milan. 
Ovviamente Milan inteso come squadra di Milano. Un pò come l'Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se ne è già iniziato a parlare in un'altro post ma può valer la pena scorporare l'argomento in una discussione dedicata.
> Sembrerebbe che il Suning stia portando avanti un progetto di re-branding del marchio Inter. Ho un amico che lavora nel mondo della pubblicità ed anni fa mi disse che quando si vuole cambiare un logo e/o un nome si inizia creando il nuovo marketing con un nuovo design ed un piccolo riferimento al vecchio logo, man mano che la gente si abituerà al nuovo nome/logo/design pian piano il vecchio verrà dismesso.
> 
> E' esattamente quel che sta accadendo ai nostri cuginastri.
> ...


Non deve stupire, è qualcosa peraltro di accaduto in Italia, ed in tempi molto risalenti, si ricordi l'esempio del Vicenza e del Lanificio Rossi di Schio, abbreviato Lanerossi, che accompagnava il nome del club nelle comunicazioni ufficiali di Federazione e Lega riguardanti il club di Giussi Farina. La distinzione tra nome commerciale e nome giuridico del produttore si accentua nel segno della prevalenza della esposizione del primo rispetto al secondo (esempio, la canadese Research In Motion rispetto al suo celebre marchio BlackBerry). Nulla di scandaloso, naturalmente, ma piuttosto un ulteriore elemento di riflessione sui contenuti del progetto cinese sull'Inter rispetto a quello del Milan. Ne parlammo in passato, sono molto diversi tra loro, perché connotati da dinamiche di senso esattamente opposte: una direzione centrifuga rispetto al baricentro del mercato cinese per Suning, che intende esportare un marchio commerciale verso i mercati internazionali occidentali utilizzando incidentalmente il veicolo calcistico interista; al contrario, una direzione centripeta verso il mercato interno cinese nel progetto dei Li, per importare il brand del Milan in quanto tale, e diffonderlo nello sterminato mercato diffuso cinese, per evidenti scopi commerciali legati, tuttavia, al valore sportivo di quel marchio. La differenza pare dunque specchiatamente evidente. A quali esiti porterà, lo vedremo, certo è che un progetto legato al brand sportivo appare obiettivamente più profondo e durevole per gli interessi sportivi di un club, ma non vogliamo precorrere i fatti, a cui ovviamente ci atterremo in modo rispettoso.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Luglio 2017)

Servizio di Mediaset di adesso: "In casa Suning, Sabatini......"


----------



## Solo (23 Luglio 2017)

Carlo ha scritto:


> L'Inter il nome lo ha già ufficialmente cambiato. Per lo meno all'estero, non so se verrà esteso anche in Italia.
> E non è Suning, ma è Inter Milan.
> Ovviamente Milan inteso come squadra di Milano. Un pò come l'Atletico Madrid.


Se per questo il Milan all'estero viene chiamato AC Milan. 

Ma qui parliamo di qualcosa di diverso e radicale.


----------



## krull (23 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Servizio di Mediaset di adesso: "In casa Suning, Sabatini......"



Queste sono le cose gravi. Sembra proprio un input dato a tutte le testate di nominare Suning piuttosto che Inter. É assurdo.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se ne è già iniziato a parlare in un'altro post ma può valer la pena scorporare l'argomento in una discussione dedicata.
> Sembrerebbe che il Suning stia portando avanti un progetto di re-branding del marchio Inter. Ho un amico che lavora nel mondo della pubblicità ed anni fa mi disse che quando si vuole cambiare un logo e/o un nome si inizia creando il nuovo marketing con un nuovo design ed un piccolo riferimento al vecchio logo, man mano che la gente si abituerà al nuovo nome/logo/design pian piano il vecchio verrà dismesso.
> 
> E' esattamente quel che sta accadendo ai nostri cuginastri.
> ...



Per quanto gli interisti gongolino nella speranza che falliremo presto,non auguro neanche a loro una cosa tanto vergognosa,ci vuole rispetto per la storia delle società di calcio. Oltretutto sarebbe un precedente pericoloso anche per noi,quindi dobbiamo sperare che non accada, perlomeno ufficialmente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2017)

Ma non si devono sbattere troppo.

Aggiungono una "S" e il cambio è servito. Sono sempre stati Sfinter.


----------

